# That Is Not A Goat Toy!!!!!!!!



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My normal routine is to let the goats out in the morning to graze. This usually is not a problem. This morning Lawn Mower made me very angry. After I convinced her to get down they all went back into their enclosure. I think they knew I was mad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my.... :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Uh O. Naughty goat.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

If I leave the tailgate of my truck down Pan jumps right up in it LOL.Fortunately he doesn't get up on the top though.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

LOL....My boer doe is always doing things that get on my last nerve! When i scold her , she jumps in circles and screams back at me!! I cant help but laugh when she does this and all my anger goes away.. Sometimes she will just lay down (on my car, golfcart, 4 wheeler, etc...) and make me pick her fat butt up!! These goats are just like kids in the terrible 2's NON-STOP!! LOL...You cant help but LOVE'M!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh no! Hope they didn't scratch it up! My pitbull always used to get on top of my old car, she'd sprawl out on the hood and sunbath :roll:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

This is not Lawn Mower's first trip up to the top. She can go up the front end and the back end. She knows doing so is a no no and it has been several months since her last trip to the top. I do have some unusual looking scratches on my RAV4. Lawn Mower is the only one big enough to make the trip but I have 2 more kids who are now old enough that when the back door is opened they immediately (if given the chance) jump in to take a look around. One of these days we will figure out how to get the electric solar fence to work (only a few inches of soil on top the bedrock), and then my car will be better protected. All three goats seemed to know I was mad yesterday. 

One plus is every day when I want to put them back in their enclosure I fill a small metal pail with something yummy and as I walk toward the enclosure trying to dodge 3 excited goats I tell them "go home". Yesterday I headed for the enclosure saying "go home" without a bucket of food in my hands and everyone took off in that general direction. Lawn Mower tries to avoid going into the encosure unless I have food for her so I had to convince her to go inside, but I got them all in there without having to get them a treat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bad goat!!! I just sold a little dairy cross that showed the other babys how to go my parents and jump on my dads pickup. He took it well, I think I was more mad then he was. I do have one doe that will get on my quad and lay on the back bars but she does not hurt any things so I let her.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Vehicles make great goat toys! Every time I drive my truck into the pasture, I usually have them in the back, on top, in the passenger seat (finally learned to shut the door). 

Just remember to remove her before driving off! LOL could imagine the looks you would get for a goat riding on top going down the road!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Shellshocker66 said:


> Vehicles make great goat toys! Every time I drive my truck into the pasture, I usually have them in the back, on top, in the passenger seat (finally learned to shut the door).
> 
> Just remember to remove her before driving off! LOL could imagine the looks you would get for a goat riding on top going down the road!


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I beg to differ.. my goats and my peacocks play diligently with it!!! lmao


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

silvergramma said:


> I beg to differ.. my goats and my peacocks play diligently with it!!! lmao


Silly me, I thought this was the tool one used to go buy goat food. I guess I am mistaken. P.S. I thought of calling the subject "Lawn Mower on my Car". Her name is Lawn Mower and she does live up to it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

OM'Gosh! :shocked: :laugh:


----------

